#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  屬於我們的世界  徵角(已滿額)

## 風歿

這個....那個....
因為想說嘗試些沒做過或是想做又沒做的事
所以決定要試試看寫小說....
不過我真的是很沒毅力...所以怕會寫到一半就悲劇((被打
不怕就來吧>^<

主題大概就是以特殊類型的遊戲為主
但是不會有登出的時候(?
遊戲的設定是由人類跟獸族兩方爭奪遊戲的主導權
先達到過關條件的一方可以擁有遊戲世界
大概就是人類贏了就有新的地球給他破壞... 
獸族就有屬於自己的世界這樣...

因為是遊戲所以需要填寫的有

名稱:
暱稱:
性別:
屬性:
種族:
職業:
武器:
外表:
個性:
攻擊方式:
應該就這樣吧:3

因為設定上獸族玩家只有10個所以只有九個名額
一個被我私吞了
而且有屬性上的設定
分別是
水冰系1名
火炎系1名
大地系1名
光暗各1名
4名不限
但水火地光暗最多就1+1 兩個
有不清楚的可以在問>^<
大概就這樣....第一次嘗試
((逃~~



補充:
因為整個遊戲獸族十個人都沒死半個倒是人類死了一堆好像怪怪的
所以徵求三個自願死的.....不要打我阿><

----------


## 烈焰獸

名稱:烈焰獸
暱稱:烈焰
性別:男
屬性:火炎系
種族:龍族
職業:無
武器:雙刀和弓箭以及各類槍枝(精通遠近戰  PS:正在設計武器樣式中
外表:皮膚藍色身上穿者雪白高硬度裝甲和右白左黑的翅膀(簡單來說看看頭像就知道owo
個性:活潑好動又有點內向且好勝心強
攻擊方式:近戰持雙刀肉搏遠戰持弓箭支援同伴或利用槍枝在空中暗殺敵人，被敵方的攻擊死亡後會在敵方不注意時重生在背後偷襲。

----------


## 卡斯特

名稱:卡斯特     暱稱:卡滋

性別:公的

屬性:火系(有火，念力系嗎?

種族:幻天獸(以狼的型態生活在這世上

職業:特務

武器:

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





外表:獸時-眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色，脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊
獸人時-白色T-shirt， 外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的牛仔褲(長褲)
幻化時-狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾 可以變成人類，但狼耳和尾巴藏不住，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛

個性:擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走， 破壞一切事物，但醒來後會不記得所做過的事情， 常很自責，也因為怕被追捕(幻天獸很少見)，而以狼的型態生活著，且一直保守著這個秘密
對陌生的獸/人:冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸/人，甚至會默默的幫助他，遇到壞人/獸時，喜歡把他們耍的團團轉
對認識的獸/人:會展現出開朗，愛撒嬌的個性，有點愛說話，非常愛玩，會為朋友赴湯蹈火

攻擊方式:快恨準是攻擊策略，但遇到值得的對手，就會耗費一點心力來戰鬥，不會至他人/獸於死地，也很容易心軟

獸設:
點擊以顯示隱藏內容





獸人設:
點擊以顯示隱藏內容





幻天獸設:
點擊以顯示隱藏內容





----------------------------------------------
風歿加油喔!期待你的小說:3
如果我在填寫有問題歡迎密我

----------


## 碎風

名稱:碎風
暱稱:小碎
性別:公
屬性:暗系
種族:狼族
職業:魔劍士 (?
武器:雙劍或法術
外表:深藍色的毛頭上與胸前有月亮圖騰，臉上有紅色紋路
個性:話不多，也許是受到屬性的影響，雖然有點冷酷，不過內心還是很善良
攻擊方式:進戰則將力量注入劍中應戰，遠戰則使用法術，可以自由操控影子

風歿小說加油喔  owo //
如果有問題的話我會立即改的~~

----------


## 黑倫

名稱: 黑倫
暱稱: 小倫
性別: 公
屬性: 雷火
種族: 虎獸人
職業: 盜賊
武器: 雙刃
外表: 銀毛黑紋 森林綠眼 眼下有黑月紋
個性: 隨和開朗 怕麻煩 只做想做該做的事
攻擊方式:如雷火般瞬間砍過去

----------


## 馬克

那我來做人類的頭一個犧牲者可以嗎?(笑)不需要其他什麼設定嗎?

----------


## 藍尼

名稱:藍納德 ‧ 尚 ‧ 凱莫諾
暱稱:藍尼
性別:公
屬性:物理攻擊系
種族:龍
職業:業餘格鬥家
武器:雙節棍、開山刀
外表:黑藍色皮膚，海藍眼睛(情緒高昂時會變金黃)，身材高略瘦
個性:沉著，對於任務或命令會誓死達成
攻擊方式:基本上都是物理攻擊，可以借助他人的魔法力量(本身無魔法)

這就是常用故事角色設定啦XD
就讓我犧牲吧www(感覺蠻酷的(?

----------


## JOL busin

名稱:JOL busin
暱稱:阿普
性別:雄
屬性:水冰
種族:狐狸
職業:學生(?
武器:飛刀
外表:右耳+下半臉到肚子+四肢前端+尾巴尖端是白色的，其餘皆為棕色，黃色眼睛，左耳2只耳環
個性:隨和，開朗，喜好自由，無拘無束，不喜歡戰鬥，一旦發生戰鬥將會變的冷酷無情，凌虐對方致死，直到戰鬥結束才會恢復本性
攻擊方式:以冰系魔法凍結，緩速對方，在以飛刀造成物理傷害，或直接在飛刀上附加冰屬性射出，就算只是擦過飛刀也會凍傷，造成傷口後會大量出血，凍傷會阻止傷口復原

風風小說加油喔^^
有問題我會馬上改的

我覺得會被某貓吃掉ww（抖抖

----------


## 風歿

那目前為止就是烈焰獸 卡滋 碎風 黑倫 藍尼 阿普六獸
烈焰獸卡滋算火
碎風是暗
藍尼是特殊的純物理
阿普是冰

小倫的話算雷可以嘛?? 

還缺少兩名犧牲者XD

 馬克 人類的死亡名額給NPC去充數就好了拉XDDDD反正怎摸殺都死不完的

----------


## 帕格薩斯

舔單來著(詐寢？)
用新坑的角色改改報囉//
名稱:黔陵
暱稱:劍者二零
性別:男
屬性:闇風雙系
種族:阿修羅(如果不妥就用狼族吧)
職業:鬼劍
武器:雙劍
外表:深藍髮黑眼，左眼下一條約五公分血紅痕跡。平日隱藏原貌(三首六臂)。
#狼族版:同上，通體深藍色，尾巴有兩條(一長一短)
個性:冷漠且存在感薄弱，除非面對熟悉者否則不理會。若與其相處一段時日便會展現溫和的一面。
若遇見強敵則易展現出阿修羅一族好鬥兇狠的另一面。
攻擊方式:如同鬼魅般詭譎多變的突殺方式，講求一擊必殺，較偏好使用純粹物理力量。除非必要，否則不會釋放鬼陣或輔助法術。常被取笑根本該選刺客而非鬼劍。
======
謝謝有這機會，辛苦了！
風系如果沒有辦法(?)的話就麻煩閣下另行通知了。
在此沉水www

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

阿阿我來了~~ 
名稱:虛羽‧天祈
暱稱:天祈
性別:公
屬性:虛.時.空.原子
種族:喵
職業:魔法劍士
武器:大寬刀
外表:參考頭圖w
個性:沉靜.不愛說話.
攻擊方式:
法系：時間,空間及引力的操控者,但時間不能對生物使用.(暴走後使用可能?).由於身體結構為粒子屬性的關係,受到物理攻擊後會自動痊癒,且受到  魔法攻擊的傷害減半.  
物系：(在刀尖上凝聚)衝擊波.直接砍 
-------------------------------------
差不多就是這樣了~
((如果可以的話某狐好像很期待要跟我打ww
那麼風歿君小說加油~~~~Fight!

----------


## 小芸

如果沒有看錯好像還有空位WW(??

名稱:月尾
暱稱:小月或傻氣或焦糖(等等未免太多不相干
性別:女
屬性:光
種族:月狼(就是狼w
職業:旅行者(?ww
武器:爪子和掌掌牙齒
外表:簽名裡有設定歐(月光下會閃閃發光 
個性:馬馬虎虎.活潑開朗.很討厭陌生的環境.會讓我很不自在.
攻擊方式:吸收月光並且強化釋放能量攻擊敵人.天生擁有治癒的能力.白天仍可攻擊只是能力較弱~

等等所以我會是犧牲者摟XD
哈哈風歿加油!!!

----------


## 風歿

所以最後就是
烈焰獸 卡滋 碎風 藍尼 阿普 黔陵 小倫 天祈跟傻氣了
只有藍尼要爲眾獸犧牲嘛XDDDD
剩下的兩名犧牲者就看大家的意願了
不然只好.........由我來選了>W<

順便問一下九位有哪些關係或劇情上的要求麻??

----------

